
PVS-Studio is now available on macOS  – weaknesses in the XNU Kernel - DmitryNovikov
https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0566/
======
0x0
Are any of these issues likely to lead up to an iOS exploit (or "jailbreak" if
you will)?

------
JdeBP
N64 is just a failure to use something like #if defined(DEBUG)...#endif around
a block that is intended to enact an alternate code path in debug mode in a
particular case. Notice the commentary.

